# Rust bubbles - DIY job?



## CrouchingWayne (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello all,

I've got a couple of rust bubbles on the arches which I was planning on having professionally repaired. Looking at them today they don't look too bad so was wondering if they were repairable?

In terms of materials I've got some sandpaper and a garage to do it in but no compressor. My only experience to date is DIY painting wheels which turned out fine but I'm aware this could be a different kettle of fish!

Thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking at the pic of the rust. My personal opinion is to have it done professionally. Don't want to put you of doing it yourself, but if your have no compressor and are going to use rattle cans. And just intend on sanding it down prime and paint it, I wouldn't even give it six months before its back again.
If you have it done properly, the wing should be taken off, as it looks like the corrosion could be on the inside aswell, better to check if it is. It would need shot blasting and an epoxy primer applied inside and out. Prepped and painted, then wayoyl applied to the inside of the wing.


----------



## CrouchingWayne (Jun 25, 2012)

Yea I'm pretty sure it's from the inside out.

Hmm sounds like DIY may be a step too far then!


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

had to be a ford.....lol (dw I have one too) that rs is under 12 years old right? Ford rust warranty. Contact their head office and get it sorted but you need full service history and body inspection done every two years.


----------



## J.D (Apr 26, 2012)

Andyb0127 said:


> Looking at the pic of the rust. My personal opinion is to have it done professionally. Don't want to put you of doing it yourself, but if your have no compressor and are going to use rattle cans. And just intend on sanding it down prime and paint it, I wouldn't even give it six months before its back again.
> If you have it done properly, the wing should be taken off, as it looks like the corrosion could be on the inside aswell, better to check if it is. It would need shot blasting and an epoxy primer applied inside and out. Prepped and painted, then wayoyl applied to the inside of the wing.


Waxoyl is like satans spit when you decide to work on your car.

Honestly. It is.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

brake cleaner in a spray gun will wash waxoyl right off no problems .

as for your rust spot it looks big, would not be surprised after blasting it if there was not a hole in the center. best fix would be to chop it out and weld in a new section.


----------



## Ghaf (May 10, 2011)

You could do it yourself mate give us a call go through it with you if you want I have done a fair few lasted years

07967374235


----------



## CrouchingWayne (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi mate,

Any chance you can post a quick guide on here as I'm planning on doing it in a month or two instead of right now?

Cheers


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Let the pros do it. 

Simple


----------



## CrouchingWayne (Jun 25, 2012)

Any idea how much the pros would charge?


----------



## Ghaf (May 10, 2011)

Hi mate diy job 
Getting all the products will cost you around £70 where are you from mate?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

If its come from the inside out id stick a new wing on. Will be back in no time otherwise.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi guys,

I've got some paint bubbling up on my front wings, it's an e46 and is isolated to verticle facing edging of the wing. The paint hasnt flaked, just bubbled. Havent had a chance to examine the insides yet, but if I cleaned it right up and found the inners were rust free, could this be DIY'd?

There's a lot of guides online suggesting you just sand the rust away "and then some" then use fibre glass filler to bridge the hole then metal filler to finish off.

I can't really see that it would be economical to pay some one to repair a wing as surely they would charge more than just replacing it altogether - especially as both my wings are going. 

I've looked and there's companies on ebay selling pre-painted wings for £115 a side. I'd have thought it would cost more for a repair each side but a lot less for a DIY?


----------



## Mik93 (Dec 17, 2012)

That Focus RS bubble looks as though it might be coming through from the inside, where lots of nice wet salty mud will have been sitting next to the metal for years, never fully drying out. That or there is a ding in the paint on the edge that let the rust in. Either way it is a job requiring professional paintwork to match.

As others have suggested, I'd see what Ford's anti-perforation warranty is. 

If it is actually a hole, you like the car and want to keep it I'd get the wing replaced. Check the other side too. To stop it happening again in future you need to remove the arch liners periodically and clean behind them. 

Waxing the inside of the wings after cleaning and drying would be a good idea too. 

Not really a DIY proposition if you want a proper job - unless you can weld and match the paint.


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

Matt_Nic said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've got some paint bubbling up on my front wings, it's an e46 and is isolated to verticle facing edging of the wing. The paint hasnt flaked, just bubbled. Havent had a chance to examine the insides yet, but if I cleaned it right up and found the inners were rust free, could this be DIY'd?
> 
> ...


All E46 do this they trap dirt between the liner and the wing.

I have just replaced 2 wings for a customer on one of these the wings are only £23+vat from euro car parts and fit well. They are normally to far gone to repair by the time they have bubbled and the bubbles will be back inside a month if you just fibreglass them.

The above job was for one of my traders that I do work for and cost to him including the wings was £250+vat.

For £300 it's not worth bodging them up.

Rob


----------

